# Brit expat: visa for bali?



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me if i need to apply for a visa if i now reside in abu dhabi and am going to Bali for holls - thanks!!
Sarah


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Google really is your friend http://www.indonesianembassy.org.uk/consular/consular_visa_type_arrival.html


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

